# One Page Fantasy



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

What is One Page Fantasy? 

One page Fantasy is a single-page ruleset that you can play with your warhammer fantasy miniatures. It uses an alternating phases system which creates epic regimental battles and allows for deep tactical choices, and is built to play great even at smaller scales, needing no more than a battalion box to start. 

As of right now we have the core rules done and there are army lists and units for ALL armies, and we are working toward releasing some armies made by the fans. We also have a couple other games already released such as Deathball (our take on a sports game) and One Page 40k, and we are working on much more! 

Games: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com 
Forum: http://onepagerules.proboards.com 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/onepagerules 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/OnePageAnon 
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/onepagerules/

What do you think?


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

As some of you may know, we have been working toward updating all of our core system to 2nd edition for a while, and it shall probably take a few more months before we roll them all out. Fear not however, because today we bring you something completely different: Hammer Wars!


Hammer Wars is the first in a series of system-agnostic games that we are going to release over the coming months. Basically these are games designed to be played with any miniatures you have, regardless of manufacturer.


Today’s release is a small-scale miniatures wargame inspired by RTS video games. In an alternate universe where battleships from the 41st millennium have crashed on the warhammer world, get ready to fight where fantasy meets sci-fi!


You can find the rules here: http://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/hammer-wars/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello people, today we are proud to release the latest version of our take on warfare in the old world: 1pFB v2.0!

The game comes with more content, streamlined mechanics and is generally more faithful to regular WHFB. This is basically a new game, incredibly fast and fun, just the way we like it.

So, load your cannons, let the monsters out of their cage , and prepare for epic mass battles in the warhammer fantasy universe!

You can download the rules here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-fantasy/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Today we are proud to announce the release of One Page Skirmish!

One Page Skirmish is a skirmish sized miniatures wargame set in the Warhammer Fantasy universe. The rules feature dynamic combat which allows you to push your enemies into dangerous terrain, or even get the drop on them by leaping off a rooftop for an aerial attack. Additionally you can use the campaigns supplement to experience epic fantasy campaigns in the style of Mordheim and WHFS.

We hope you are as excited about these rules as we are, Happy Wargaming!

You can download the rules here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-skirmish/


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, Today we are excited to release the final ruleset in our series of system-agnostic games: WarStuff.

WarStuff is a skirmish wargame that you can play with anything you like. You can have space nazis fight plastic dinosaurs, superman battle against space marines, or even just see your candy-bars duke it out, anything goes!

Download WarStuff here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/warstuff/

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Today we are releasing a new Beginner’s Guide, this time for 1pFB!

The Beginner’s Guide is the perfect entry point for wargaming newbies. It takes you through everything you need to know about how to play a wargame in general, and then it explains how to play 1pFB in full detail. This guide is very similar to the one we already released 1p40k, and its the closest thing we have to a “traditional” rulebook.

As always veterans can easily skip this, whilst newcomers should definitely give it a look. We hope you enjoy it, happy wargaming!

Get the guide: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/portfolio/one-page-fantasy/


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds pretty cool actually. The new rules are the reason I pretty much stopped Fantasy all together. I don't even know where my fantasy models are. lol


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Now that GW released Age of Sigmar and all of the warscrolls for existing armies we wanted to take a moment to make our stance on AoS clear: 1pFB/1pFS are not going to be impacted by this change. The games will remain the same, so you can enjoy your regimental battles and skirmish games as always.

That being said, we are listening to the community and have heard players concerns regarding the 4 page AoS rules. Many players had been hoping that the rules would be more strategic and balanced, so today we are releasing Page of Sigmar, a modified version of AoS that aims at providing a deeper tactical experience to play with your warscrolls.

Read more and get Page of Sigmar here: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2015/07/05/opr-presents-page-of-sigmar/

Happy Wargaming!


----------



## OnePageAnon (Apr 24, 2014)

All right guys, this one we’ve been very excited about to release!

Today we have a huge patch for 1pFB/FS as well as 1p40k/KT. This includes some of the things you had already seen in the last big 40k patch transferred to Fantasy, as well as updates to most Fantasy armies and some 40k armies. Additionally we have updated the point costs of “x” weapons across all games.

Read the update & get the games: https://onepagerules.wordpress.com/2016/01/14/huge-patch-for-1pfbfs-1p40kkt/


----------

